#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Sending an Email to Unknown Supervisor

## Cadelanne

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if it's possible to grab a supervisors Email address from the organization tab in outlook properties.
I'm trying to write a macro for any user at work to click a button and current workbooks get sent to their supervisor.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cade

----------


## adyteo

try this (you would need to change "last name first name" for each of the users with their full name (last name first name format)
also, before attaching the current file, it must be saved.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Cadelanne

Thanks Ady,

I like to read through and understand everything thats going into VBA. I've been busy at work so haven't had the time to properly look at this.
Works for me  :Smilie: .

Cade

----------

